# 2020 LP Standard GT w/ P-90s...$1800



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Obviously not expected to last long....









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

It's always Ottawa.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is a steal.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe the inflation damn is bursting 
God knows guys have sold their cases already 
Nice Paul though I’d be braking his door down if it was semi local


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Super deal, shame about the neck.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

bgreenhouse said:


> It's always Ottawa.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I am just about ready to up and move to Ottawa just to have better access to deals on Kijiji.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Oshawa and Ottawa. Are they the same place as in Oshawa is like a dialect pronunciation or something. Because if it is Oshawa ain’t that far from where I live.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

BlueRocker said:


> Super deal, shame about the neck.


Did i miss something about the neck?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It says 50s neck. Pretty sure it was a 2018’s that had the really thin neck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is this thing still up? Someone get on it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Pending.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Did i miss something about the neck?


50's neck not my jam.


----------



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

Budda said:


> Is this thing still up? Someone get on it.


I tried but no response. I’m assuming it’s going to go.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

BlueRocker said:


> 50's neck not my jam.


Ah yeah same


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

F me I spent the entire day at rink 5 minutes away from this. Last tournament of the year


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

This guy has posted and “sold” this guitar and others, a couple of times in the last year and it’s always the same thing, awesome deal and never responds to messages. My bet is that nobody on here scores this, and it shows up again in a few months. Not sure what the play is.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe there’s a dog food company involved like in that movie Eating Raoul.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Parabola said:


> This guy has posted and “sold” this guitar and others, a couple of times in the last year and it’s always the same thing, awesome deal and never responds to messages. My bet is that nobody on here scores this, and it shows up again in a few months. Not sure what the play is.


Kijiji version of a compliment hunter? Gets people to message him so his narcissistic tendencies get stroked by how many people "want to buy" his guitar.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

The change in the ads this time was that he updated it, and mentioned only replying to those that left phone numbers, possibly encouraging others to leave their numbers in future? I wouldn’t.

Usually the ads are up for a day to a week, updated to say deal is pending and then gone. 3 reviews and A Very low response rate, perhaps he’s fishing for names, emails and phone numbers for some reason.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Parabola said:


> This guy has posted and “sold” this guitar and others, a couple of times in the last year and it’s always the same thing, awesome deal and never responds to messages. My bet is that nobody on here scores this, and it shows up again in a few months. Not sure what the play is.


Ahh...
If it was THAT fucker, I'm not convinced the guitar even exists.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

He could be doing some legit deals, he seems to have done deals within the community and gotten 3 reviews, but I’ve seen this exact guitar (same listing and pictures) listed 3 times since last Feb..or he could have multiple accounts. Who knows, but it’s tripping off my radar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a post about him in the Kijiji WTF thread...









The official GC “WTF @ Kijiji” thread


How do you tell if a relic'd guitar is a "2nd" or "blem"? I mean, how do you really tell if a ding is a f$%k up or put there as part of the "art" of relic'ing a guitar? LMAO. You want to defend or rationalize stuff like this...




www.guitarscanada.com





If you scroll through the next page or so, you'll see more discussion. There were also earlier posts from months earlier.

As someone mentioned above, he often changes his name and recently, has been changing location. There are ads where I know it's the same guy because he would photograph the guitars on the same, ugly couch.

For a long time, the location was about a kilometer from my house. More than once, I'd seen the ad, one minute old, zero views, and sent him "I'll take it, full asking price, cash in hand, I live 2 blocks away, here's my phone number". Never heard back and the ad was up 2 days later. I have NO idea what the game is. I thought maybe it was to get a deposit from out-of-towners but GC members from out of province have messaged him and also never got replies.

Here are some of his "greatest hits".


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Even I recognize that couch and I haven't been round these parts all that long


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

That’s the guy that lists in South Mountain too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Parabola said:


> That’s the guy that lists in South Mountain too.


Yup. Used to always be Orleans but I guess as people got wise to the location (because the name kept changing), he started moving things around.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

The last year I’ve seen him in South Mountain, Uplands, Hunt Club etc. I thought the original game was to get people on wild goose chases all over the area to pick up phantom guitars, but I know people who he has replied to and was jerking them around on prices, last time I saw the Gibson was November and he had an 8% reply rate, so I think he’s screwing with a couple of people each post that he gets the most fun out of playing with. The 3 reviews he has from a year ago, have interacted with people who I know to be real. This guy probably has a bunch of fake accounts and might be manipulating sold prices to influence seller’s he’s negotiating with…or he’s just nuts.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bizarre


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Kind of why I don’t bother with the used market.

About five years ago there was an amp for sale near me and I contacted the seller and said I can look at it tonight about a 8 o’clock or so and he says his wife won’t let anyone into the house after 8 o’clock. So I said well there’s a generator in the back of my truck I could just fire it up at the end of the driveway and check out the amp that way. Never heard back from him.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Kind of why I don’t bother with the used market.
> 
> About five years ago there was an amp for sale near me and I contacted the seller and said I can look at it tonight about a 8 o’clock or so and he says his wife won’t let anyone into the house after 8 o’clock. So I said well there’s a generator in the back of my truck I could just fire it up at the end of the driveway and check out the amp that way. Never heard back from him.


To be fair, if some guy tries to lure me into the back of his truck after dark, using guitar gear...

Ah, who am I trying to kid! You could _totally_ lure me into the back of your truck using guitar gear! 🚛 🤡 🍆


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I live in Ottawa and saw this ad on Kijiji yesterday. I didn't even bother responding. Just looked too good to be true.

Based on this guy's other fake ads, it's really bizarre what his motivation is.


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

Maybe this is too cynical of me, but I wouldn’t rule out bots with the singular purpose of making it look like there are good deals to be had on Kijiji. Sort of like the classifieds version of dating website bots.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Wow I fell for the ad like everyone else and I now remember all of those old ads …🙄


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I messaged this guy. I had to drive to Ottawa to buy a car and wanted to check out a fender he had listed. He got back to me at 3:30am, asking how soon I could meet him. I told him the next morning, since I'm in Mississauga. He didn't reply, and the ad was removed a while later. I'm thinking he's trying to show someone he has them for sale, with no intention of selling them. I knew a guy who had to do this as part of a bankruptcy settlement. He'd list and relist his watches, and show he got no offers. Then say he sold it for dirt cheap, while he actually just let a friend hold them.


----------

